# Why Plow The River Bank?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went down on the river tried Plastics didn't do any Good but did see a bunch of Redhorse so I can deal with this.

Looked up along the bank and someone had sure plowed it up all the way back in the brush.Got to looking on the other side of the river same thing.Can't have this thinking I need to be setting over there put a stop to this,might take some firepower in case they give me any trouble.











big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

10/4 on the fire power, because they will likely be armed with razors:viking:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't tell by the pictures. Is it ATV damage?

You definitely don't want to leave that soil exposed because it will erode into the river.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> 10/4 on the fire power, because they will likely be armed with razors:viking:


Does look a bit like hogs, don't it.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

arcticow said:


> Does look a bit like hogs, don't it.


yep.eep:


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

does kinda look like pigs "plowed" it up good


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yea its Hogs.I went across the river and they have all the Underbrush cleaned,you would think rocks would stop them but nope.

I was looking at GPS to see if there was a way of walking in there,figured better to take the Boat in.I'll go down one of these evenings soon try to get a shot,figured evening would be better catch them going to water.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sure hate to see the damage like that....but wish I had a place to sit for fresh pork!
Kinda lucky for you big rockpile, eh!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Sure hate to see the damage like that....but wish I had a place to sit for fresh pork!
> Kinda lucky for you big rockpile, eh!


Yea kind of I've been skinning Pigs before they have been killed.They have been here for years.Knew a Lady had them plowing her Pasture here few years ago,:grump: Not Happy.

That is just a small part of the damage I seen couple acres tore up in the brush,nice level area,looks like they are hitting it regular.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats a pefrect setup BRP.Catch a mess of fish and may bring home the bacon TOOig:ig: :icecream:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Thats a pefrect setup BRP.Catch a mess of fish and may bring home the bacon TOOig:ig: :icecream:


Well I went over set this evening,seen two Deer.But decided to walk on down check a Clearing I could see.It was a Corn field they have been hitting it but I'm thinking well after dark.New Game Plan,they have to be in the area,Hog can't walk without sticking its nose in the ground.Do some slow Stalking hoping I can catch up with them in their Beds.Yea I know they are Skittish but I think this is the only chace I have.

big rockpile


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

This time of year you often see them early in the morning.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well went this morning across the river.Got close enough to hear one soft grunt and that was it.This was along a Milo field but I'm thinking I'll do better by the Corn.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can't you bait them to a stand or blind?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't see the rooting here that you have in your picture. Not even seeing many hogs here right now it is so dry most of the water holes and ponds have dried up even in the river. Did see the tracks where a good sized hog had moved after a shower the other day. This is about the time of year I see them out on the mornings, usually when you get a cool damp foggy morning they will take their time going back to cover.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Can't you bait them to a stand or blind?


Too close to Deer Season to Bait.



Allen W said:


> I don't see the rooting here that you have in your picture. Not even seeing many hogs here right now it is so dry most of the water holes and ponds have dried up even in the river. Did see the tracks where a good sized hog had moved after a shower the other day. This is about the time of year I see them out on the mornings, usually when you get a cool damp foggy morning they will take their time going back to cover.


Went yesterday evening watched over a holler going into a Corn Field.All I seen was Deer and Turkeys.Its suppose to cool down next week,so might see more.Thought about trying to slip up on them but the only time I had luck with this is in Snow when they want to hold tight in their Bed.

Thinking of putting Trail Cam out to get better ideas.

big rockpile


----------

